# Housing, Wohnungen und Gildenfestungen in WoW



## Deakon (14. Januar 2008)

Housing, Wohnungen und Gildenfestungen in WoW

Es gibt einige MMO&#8217;s die ein &#8222;Housing System&#8220; bereits haben. EQ, DAOC, HdRO oder Lineage 2 sind nur ein paar Beispiele 
wie eine Wohnung, ein Haus oder eine ganze Festung für Spieler und Gilden aussehen können.
In den Foren gibt es schon viele Vorschläge zum Thema Housing in WoW.

Ich habe einige Ideen, die mir gefallen haben, gesammelt und versuche nun mal das Ganze in ein Packet zu fassen.
Hier mein Vorschlag:


Jede Stadt hat einen instanzierten Eingang, zu mehreren dazu passend gestalteten Housing Zonen.

- Orgrimmar = Orc Häuser und Landschaft
- Exodar = Draenei Häuser und Landschaft
- Silbermond = Blutelfen Häuser und Landschaft
- Stormwind = Menschen Häuser und Landschaft
- usw ......

Hier der Stormwindeingang.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um eine bestimmte Zone betreten zu können, kann man diese über ein Menue auswählen.

Eine Zone hat eine feste Anzahl von nummerierten Grundstücken die käuflich 
auf einem zentral gelegenen Marktplatzt erworben werden können.
Dort gibt es Händler bei denen man auch Baumaterialien und Einrichtungsgegenstände kaufen kann.

Je nachdem wieviel Gold man investiert, kann man ein entsprechend großes Gebäude errichten.

zB:
- kleine Hütte
- einfaches Haus
- große Villa
- Gildenfestung

so könnte dann eine Orc-Festung aussehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diese Festungen kann von anderen Gilden angegriffen werden, 
wenn sich die Angreifer und Verteidiger wie in einen Duel zum Kampf bereiterklären.
Es sollen ja Belagerungswaffen und zerstörbare Gebäude kommen.

Eine Festung kann nur eine Gilde mit bestimmten Vorrausetzungen aufbauen. Darin gibt es einen großen Saal 
für Gildenversammlungen und Feiern, eine kleine Duelarena, Werkstätten 
und ein Gasthaus in dem es für jedes Gildenmitglied ein instanziertes Zimmer gibt, das man frei gestalten kann. 


Ein Zwergenzimmer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Individuelle Gestalltung

Gebäude:
- Eine Möglichkeit wären Vorgefertigte Häuser.
- Eine andere Idee wären vorgefertigte Gebäudeteile, die man selbst zu einem Haus zusammenstellen könnte.
  Ich weiss nur nicht ob so etwas umsetzbar ist.
- Man sollte eine Auswahl von verschiedenen Materialien also Texturen ( Holz,Stein,Dachziegel...) haben, 
  um so sein eigenes Heim zu gestallten.

Außenglände:
- Gartengestaltung mit Planzen, Bäumen, Brunnen, usw
- Grundstücksbegrenzung Zäune, Mauern

Inneneinrichtung:
- Möbel aller Art die dann auch benutzbar sind
- Dekorationen Gemälde, Waffen, Schilde
- Stauraum wie Kleiderschränke, Rüstungständer und Truhen
- Portal nach Shattrath
- Trophäen
  Jeder Boss dropt zu 100% ein Teil das bei einem Präperator zu einer Trophäe verarbeitet werden kann.
  zB. Onyxia's Kopf, Magtheridon's Waffe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bei allen Vorschlägen und Ideen sollte man daran denken, das sie halbwegs umsetzbar sind.
Auch wichtig finde ich das andere Zonen nicht unter dem Housing System leiden, sodas etwa die Hauptstädte leer werden.

Was haltet ihr von diesem Vorschlag, und wichtiger was habt ihr noch für Ideen die ich hier noch gar nicht erwähnt habe?


Zum Schluß noch ein Bild wie eine Siedlung aussehen könnte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grüße ans Buffed Team 
Deakon Schamane EU-Terrordar


----------



## McSascha (14. Januar 2008)

hui,deine idee find ich gut =)


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Januar 2008)

nice gemacht hätt da aber besser hin gepasst:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=28287


----------



## MoonC&D (14. Januar 2008)

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit von Housing in WoW?
Äußerst gering.

Wenn Blizzard für veränderbare Frisuren ein Addon braucht, dann braucht es für Housing ein neues Spiel.


----------



## schmiedemeister (14. Januar 2008)

1. MAN SCHREIBT ES NICHT ORCH SONDERN ORC oder ORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

2. Es bringt NICHTS es hier hineinzuschreiben es bringt auch nichts es jemanden von blizz zu sagen da es ihnen egal ist was 1 spieler will und was er sich vorstellt... die paar spieler die sie verlieren verkraften sie schon... 

also /CLOSE


----------



## Humpelpumpel (14. Januar 2008)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie das Housing in anderen MMO's aussieht, aber so wie es hier beschrieben wird erinnert es mich doch sehr stark an HdRO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Captain Capslock mit meuterden "!": Manche Spieler machen sich zumindest gedanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laenges (14. Januar 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> wayne post....
> 
> also /CLOSE



Was du sagst ist wayne. Und zu bestimmen ob der closed gehört oder nicht ist auch nicht deine Angelegenheit.
Bzw, übe erstmal an deiner Rechtschreibung bevor du dich über andere aufregst.

Also stfu

@Threadersteller:

Sehen zumindest Nett aus.

so far~


----------



## Dollohow (14. Januar 2008)

omg. Es wird doch immer diese Idioten geben die alle foren abgrasen und überall rein flamen. einfach nur kiddi like.
find das ne lustige idee mit den häusern, aber denke nicht das es jemals dazu kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zachariaz (14. Januar 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> 1. MAN SCHREIBT ES NICHT ORCH SONDERN ORC oder ORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 2. Es bringt NICHTS es hier hineinzuschreiben es bringt auch nichts es jemanden von blizz zu sagen da es ihnen egal ist was 1 spieler will und was er sich vorstellt... die paar spieler die sie verlieren verkraften sie schon...
> 
> also /CLOSE




Hallo Schmiedemeister, 

Ich will ja nichts sagen, aber er meint *O*rc*H*äuser! Ich trenn das mal mit 2 Großbuchstaben, damit du erkennst, dass da zwei Wörter benutzt wurden...ORC und HÄUSER -> Orchäuser...

Nur ein Tipp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Thema "Housing":
Es ist eine gute Idee, aber ob Blizzard soetwas jemals realisiert, werden wir bestimmt irgendwann mal noch erfahren...Aber mit Sicherheit nicht jetzt! Wünschenswert wäre es...

Gruss


----------



## Colenzo (14. Januar 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> 1. MAN SCHREIBT ES NICHT ORCH SONDERN ORC oder ORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Nunja, ich an deiner Stelle würd mal lesen lernen. Er hat Orc + häuser = Orchäuser geschrieben. -.-

@ topic: Ich find die Idee mit dem Housing System nice. wär mal etwas was Gilden noch mehr stärken würde und so ein größerer Zusammenhalt entsteht.


----------



## Chakor (14. Januar 2008)

Die Idee mit den instanzierten Eingängen hatte ich auch schon!


----------



## Jembon (14. Januar 2008)

OMG. Da macht sich einer die Mühe, einige Screens zu machen und einen guten Vorschlag zu bringen, sofort wird geflamet, was das zeug hält. Kiddiehaft halt...

@ Threaderstelle: poste das Zeug mal ins offizielle Forum.... 

wow-europe.com

vielleicht bezieht ja ein Blizzarbeiter Stellung....

auf jeden Fall: /push


----------



## Traklar (14. Januar 2008)

Gute Bilder / Erklärungen Bliz könnte dich fast als Lead Desinger fürs Housing einstellen^^


----------



## CRUSH111 (14. Januar 2008)

Ich muss sagen die Idee mit den Bosstrophäen ist extrem geil.Meld dich doch mal bei Blizzard^^.Ich finde allerdings das das Ganze zu aufwenig wäre ja ich weiß ich wiederhole aber ist nun leider so das man nicht pro gilde eine riesen Festung  einbauen kann.


----------



## Deakon (14. Januar 2008)

ich bin kein meister der rechtschreibung aber hab es mal geändert,
ein paar meinungen zum thema wären mir lieber.


----------



## Calystro (14. Januar 2008)

ich find die idee nett ,denke aber net das dieses überhaupt von blizz geplant ist .....leider muß ich sagen


----------



## Aionarap (14. Januar 2008)

Ich finde das alles super gemacht und finde es auch nice dass du dir soviel Mühe gemacht hast...

/push


----------



## CRUSH111 (14. Januar 2008)

Ich find man könnte auch noch einige wirklich zweckmäßige Einrichtungen in dei Häuser integrieren.Wie zB. ein Gilden tresor im Keller (das würd einfach im Keller gut passen) oder ein Flugmeister aufm balkon dach etc ( vll acuh im Garten).Dazu kämen halt noch diverse andere sachen wie nen manawebrahmen oder lager feuer zum Kochen nen Teich im Garten zum Fischen den man auch aufwerten kann. Oder das wenn man eine Raidinni komplett  durch hat ZB. in Karazahn von jedem boss ein bestimmtes item hat das sich dann im Gildengebäude ein Portal vor die Inni öffnet. Cool wärs auch wenn  es einen gastwirt oder  sow as im Gildenhaus gäb das man sich dorthin porten kann oder sowiso immer die frei Möglichkeit hat sich hinzuporten.Gibt halt sauz viele Möglichkeiten.


AChja wem dieser Thread nich gefällt der soll ihn sich halt net angucken so einfach ist das


----------



## mazze3333 (14. Januar 2008)

sehr schönes konzept, poste es odhc mal wow-europe.com


----------



## Rodney (14. Januar 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> 1. MAN SCHREIBT ES NICHT ORCH SONDERN ORC oder ORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Eine Grundregel eines brauchbaren Post: Man macht _nie_ mehr als drei !!!, alles andere ist unangebracht und übertrieben.

Ausserdem kann man es Orc schreiben aber auch Ork.
Scheißüberflüssiges Rumgeflame hier. Kann ich echt nicht ab. Unmöglich.

@ Topic: Auch wenn ich nicht mehr WoW spiele und auch nicht vorhabe, neu anzufangen: Erstklassigere Idee, perfekt mit Bildern unterlerlegt.

/vote 4 Post of the Year


----------



## Deakon (14. Januar 2008)

crush111 deine idee find ich gut mit der gildenbank, aber es sollten nich zu viele sachen die es schon gibt in der festung zur verfügung stehn. es sollen ja belagerungswaffen fürs pvp kommen. in dieser richtung könnte man was einbringen.


----------



## Dorac (14. Januar 2008)

Wie wäre es mit Hauspersonal, nen Schmied der Monatlich oder so ein fester Betrag kostet aber ansonnsten einem die Rüssi für Lau rept. oder einen Bauer der einem Pflanzen und Schweine züchtet für Fressalien :-)

Ich fände die Idee ganz nett :-D


----------



## Frigobert (14. Januar 2008)

Und wer sehen möchte, wie das ganze ingame funktioniert, loggt sich einfach mal bei HdRO ein, die "Ideen" des TE beschreiben fast zu 100%, wie es dort gemacht wurde. Netter Versuch, aber wenn Blizzard das so umsetzen würde, wäre eine Plagiatsklage von Turbine so gut wie sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thursoni (14. Januar 2008)

Sehr schön aufgelistet. Ich wär für ein Housingbaukasten ala City of Villains/Heroes. Das Basen bauen hatt mir dort immer sehr viel Spass gemacht. Durch das abschliessen verschiedener Quest hatt man Prestige bekommen wovon man sich Stromgeneratoren,Werkbanken und Einrichtung kaufen konnte. Sowas ähnliches könnt ich mir für WoW auch vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das wär dann auch ausgeglichen den PvP und PvE Spielern gegenüber (in dem Fall müssten auch Spieler solche "Prestigepunkte" geben).


----------



## Deakon (14. Januar 2008)

Frigobert schrieb:


> Und wer sehen möchte, wie das ganze ingame funktioniert, loggt sich einfach mal bei HdRO ein



hab HdRO noch nich gezockt, gibt es da "Neuheiten" zum thema housing die hier noch gar nich erwähnt wurden?


----------



## Ravyard (14. Januar 2008)

Also wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe jede Gilde kann sich ein Ort kaufen und da eine "Gildenfestung" errichten...

Die Idee an sich wäre schonmal nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ABer ich finde es würde an der Umsetzung hapern,denn:

Wo sollen die ganzen Häuser denn hin ?
Für jede Gilde ist das schon ne menge Land 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 müsste wieder ein neues Gebiet erstellt werden .. meiner Meinung nach

Was vielleicht noch geil wäre wenn das so wie eine Art Bg wäre:
Es ginbt ein Typen,an welchem man sich für einen Gildenkampf anmelden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so in etwa wie Arena halt nur mit 20 Mann oder sound die Festung einnehmen dann bekommt man Punkte wie die Arena Punkte und kann seine Festung demenstprechend bauen halt bessere Teile kaufen upgraden x)

Aber wie ich bereits gesagt habe das würe extrem viel Fläche in anspruch nehem weil es echt ne Menge Gilden gibt? oder seh ich das falsch ?

*freu* mein erster Beitrag bei buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So long
Ravyard[/size]


----------



## Core.Wartex (14. Januar 2008)

Hallo 

Sehr nette Idee die mir aber unwahrscheinlich erscheint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre im Falle einer Abstimmung / Housing j o. n dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also /target BLizz /Mc /upload housing 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tschüss


----------



## Arahtor (14. Januar 2008)

ich würde kleinen Gildendörfer gut finden.


----------



## Juudra (14. Januar 2008)

Humpelpumpel16 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wie das Housing in anderen MMO's aussieht, aber so wie es hier beschrieben wird erinnert es mich doch sehr stark an HdRO
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich würde sagen das es komplett aus hdro gegriffen ist.Die idee find ich sinnlos was hat man von nem haus nüscht sieht vlt schön aus das wars dann aber auch schon.Sowas wirds nicht geben sag ich gleich weil blizzard nix kopiert was schon in anderen mmos gibt.Was hätten sie davon wenn sie häuser ins spiel einbauen du verschwendest dein gold für meiner meinung nach sinlosen kram den man sich da reinstellt und das wars.Solche wie ich die an ihrem weg zum Epic flugtier sitzen habne glaub ich andere sorgen als sich nen Haus in wow zu kaufen.Leg dich doch in Darnassus im Gasthof ins Bett und dann mach /schlafen wenn du so sehr nen Dach überm Kopf haben willst.


----------



## Frigobert (14. Januar 2008)

Deakon schrieb:


> hab HdRO noch nich gezockt, gibt es da "Neuheiten" zum thema housing die hier noch gar nich erwähnt wurden?



Neuheiten gibt es da eigentlich nicht, funktioniert seit der Housing-Einführung vor gut 3 Monaten bis auf einige Details genau so, wie du es beschrieben hast - zentral gelegene Händler in jeder Siedlungs-Instanz, verschiedene Hausgrößen von kleinen Häusern bis zum Sippenhaus, herstellbare Einrichtungsgegenstände, Trohäen von bestimmten Mobs, Truhen zum hinterlegen von Gegenständen usw. Deine Ideen sind für mich als HdRO-Spieler also nichts neues, aber wenn du das wirklich noch nicht kanntest, muß ich sagen, daß du dir mit deiner Ausarbeitung wirklich Mühe gegeben hast. Aber ich denke mal, daß Blizzard das Housing eh abgeschrieben hat und es wohl nie den Weg nach Azeroth finden wird.


----------



## Traklar (14. Januar 2008)

Bestimmt wird Bliz das im Spiel umsetzen aber es wird denk ich nicht vor Anfang nächsten Jahres wohl geplant sein weil erst ma alle mit Wolk lvl 80 werden sollen und dann erst mal wieder Geld fürs vielleicht da erscheinende Flug / Reitmount sparen und später auf ein Haus.

Die Idee ist wie gesagt sehr gut kann wie in Hdro instanziert sein könnte man mit 10 Normalen 5 Luxus und 2 Gildenhäusern und in der Mitte ist dann ne Festung / Platz mit Ah Bank Gastwirt und was man noch so braucht.

Es ist sicher geplant dieses Housing ins Spiel einzufügen aber nicht in naher Zukunft.

Auf den Platz bei der Festung könnte ja dann jedes Wochenende ein Event statt finden was dann die ganze Nachbarschaft zusammenfinden ließe und somit die Community wieder stärken könnte ( Platz hat ne Anti Goldseller Aura^^ man will ja nich gestört werden).

Zum eigenen Haus bauen wirds nicht kommen denk ich dann würde der Server bestimmt schnell abstürzen.


----------



## Finel (14. Januar 2008)

Nur zwei Worte: Geiles Konzept! Stell das unbedingt auf wow-europe vor, solche Gildenfestungen, wie zu meinen alten Zeiten von Ragnarok Online wären mal wieder was feines, mit Schlachten und Gimmicks und allem Drum und Dran =)

Gruß finel


----------



## Galdos (14. Januar 2008)

*kopfschüttel* Da wird einmal eine, zwar noch lange nicht ausgereifte, aber schon gute und durchdachte Idee gepostet, schon geht das Geflame los und kleine Kiddies müssen so einen eigentlich interessanten Thread für viele andere uninteressant machen...

Dagegen ein /clap und ein /bow für den TE für seine Ideen und seine Mühen, die er sich gemacht hat. Auch wenn das System stark an HdRo angelehnt ist, ist es wohl die einzige Lösung für die Millionen Spielerzahlen von WoW. Also: besser gut geklaut (und vielleicht sogar noch verbessert?) als schlecht selbst gemacht, auch wenn sowas eher weniger Blizzards Stil ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Zu den Gildenfestungen: auch die sollte es, wie normale Häuser, in verschiedenen Größen geben, vielleicht abhängig gemacht von der Memberanzahl (bzw. Level 70er Charakter-Anzahl) und/oder dem Raidfortschritt und NICHT vom Gold. Aber das nur mal so als Gedanke...


MfG


----------



## Deakon (14. Januar 2008)

@ ravyard

mit den housing zonen stell ich mir das so vor:
man geht an das instanztor und kann dort wie bei den battlegrounds über ein menue die zone aussuchen die man betreten möchte.

Menue:
Housing Zone 1
Housing Zone 2
Housing Zone 3
Housing Zone 4
usw.....

oder man könnte den zonen ja namen geben wie den servern


----------



## Jaensis (14. Januar 2008)

Hmm sehr gute Ansätze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich warte ja seid release aufs housing XD

Ich glaube nicht das Blizz noch all zu lange warten wird, die Konkurrenz legt nach und sie hatten beim release schon einmal angedeutet das es sie überlegen so etwas einzubauen und die idee gut finden.

Für jede GIlde eine Festung soltle eig. definitiv nicht zu viel sein, das schafft selbst Guildwars ohne Monatsgebühren und nachdem Instanzen Prinzip ist das auch gut Umsetzbar. Cool wäre wenn man im "Garten" dann noch Kräuter züchten könnte XD aber das wäre wohl unfair anderen Berufen gegenüber. 


Tjaja würde es wengier Hardcore Raider geben hätte Blizz wohl auch ma Zeit solche features wirklich anzugehen aber da ja alle nur anch Content schreien sehen sie es ja wohl leider als nicht zu wichtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: Händler müsste man sich für die Gildenfestung kaufen können das wäre nice. Müsste halöt verschiedene zur Auswahl geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toni4444 (14. Januar 2008)

Wenn in die Festungen alles reinkommen soll,war hier von allen aufgezählr wurde,müsste die bald so groß sein wie shatth. xD 
Wär ne Menge Arbeit,vor allem wenn alle auch noch individuell sind^^


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (14. Januar 2008)

also erstmal: netter beitrag, hoffe deine weissagungen erfüllen sich bald  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Deakon schrieb:


> Dort gibt es Händler bei denen man auch Baumaterialien und Einrichtungsgegenstände kaufen kann.



also wenn man schon sein eigenes haus bauen kann dann sollten auch entsprechende neue berufe bzw nebenberufe, so wie angeln etc, dazukommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  beispielsweise schreiner, dachdecker oder ähnliches

oder das ein bergbauer stahlträger herstellen kann, ein ingenieur metallbolzen die den kram zusammenhalten usw
dann bräuchts nen holzverarbeitenden beruf für die möbel, die schneider bekommen neue rezepte etc

das wär mal richtig nice. und für eine gildenfestung macht man dann ne quest wie vor der aq öffnung wo alle gildies sich beteiligen können und ne bestimmte anzahl an kram abgeben muss ^^

so far

hab etwas schnell geschrieben, aber sonst wird mein essen kalt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deakon (15. Januar 2008)

an neue berufe hatte ich auch schon gedacht. vielleicht kommt ja so was wie ein architekt!


----------



## TuPaC_X (15. Januar 2008)

Galdos schrieb:


> *kopfschüttel* Da wird einmal eine, zwar noch lange nicht ausgereifte, aber schon gute und durchdachte Idee gepostet, schon geht das Geflame los und kleine Kiddies müssen so einen eigentlich interessanten Thread für viele andere uninteressant machen...
> 
> Dagegen ein /clap und ein /bow für den TE für seine Ideen und seine Mühen, die er sich gemacht hat. Auch wenn das System stark an HdRo angelehnt ist, ist es wohl die einzige Lösung für die Millionen Spielerzahlen von WoW. Also: besser gut geklaut (und vielleicht sogar noch verbessert?) als schlecht selbst gemacht, auch wenn sowas eher weniger Blizzards Stil ist
> 
> ...




richtig, sonst sind die china-farmer bald überlastet^^


----------



## Dai @Blutkessel (15. Januar 2008)

Sehr gut gemacht mit den Screenshots usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Würde mich sehr freuen wenn Blizz jemals ein Housing System einführt, und auch die Idee mit den Trophäen
von Endbossen find ich super.

Noch eine andere Frage (is zwar jetzt off topic aber ich will jetzt keinen Thread dazu eröffenn):
Ist für WAR eigentlich ein Housingsystem geplant?

so far


----------



## TuPaC_X (15. Januar 2008)

Also bei FFXI online gibts auch so was "ähnliches" und da kann man dann auch so berufe wie Schreiner erlernen um schränke zu Baun usw.


----------



## Imbachar (15. Januar 2008)

Gute Idee....müssen halt ma sehn wie blizz das machen wird...


----------



## Grimmrog (15. Januar 2008)

Also besser jemand "verschwendet" Seine zeit damit sich über sowas gedanken zu machen, anstelle rumzuflamen und sonst was, manche müssen ja echt rasuhängen lassen das sie kiddies sind, echt peinlich, seit froh daß keiner euer Gesicht kennt.

"Für jede GIlde eine Festung soltle eig. definitiv nicht zu viel sein, das schafft selbst Guildwars ohne Monatsgebühren und nachdem Instanzen Prinzip ist das auch gut Umsetzbar. Cool wäre wenn man im "Garten" dann noch Kräuter züchten könnte XD aber das wäre wohl unfair anderen Berufen gegenüber"

Nö wärs nicht, man kann ja nen Tunnel unter der Feste machen udn da bergbau, oder ne Schweinezucht für Leder/Fleisch.

Klar man könnte ja auch das ganze Ohne Gold machen: Jeder kauft für einen relativ geringen betrag das grundstück, muss dann X Einheiten Holz, Robosten stein, Thorium Teufelseisenerz etc zu einem NPC (Baumeister) Bringen, und so wird die Festung/Haus dann Stück für Stück fertig gestellt, das hat auch für Arme Spieler vorteile: DIe Gilden kaufen Immense Materialien, also können arme Spieler an den Mats Geld erwirtschaften, und sie können sich auch Ohne Gold zu besitzen MAts farmen gehen, um so ihr eigenes haus zu besitzen.


----------



## StolenTheRogue (15. Januar 2008)

Nette Idee aber die sache stellt sich meist als unnütz dar.
In Lotro hatten wir auch n Gildenhaus und es war milde gesagt fürn arsch
Gut wäre es wenn dinge von denen eh jeder zu wenig hat da reingebaut werden würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zb xtra-lagerplatz.
xtra - stallplätze für hunter.
xtra - heimstein den nur gildis bekommen (insofern es sich um gildenhäuser handelt) mit dem man sich zusätzlich in seine bude porten kann und immernoch nen freien cd auf den regulären heimstein hat.

usw usw.

trotzdem /push 
die idee is zwar nich wirklich umsetzbar bzw wird sicher nie umgesetzt aber nett ist sie trotzdem


----------



## Deakon (15. Januar 2008)

Zb xtra-lagerplatz.

was lagerplatz angeht könnte man richtig viel machen in seinem haus.
zB:
rüstungs- oder waffenständer wo man sein equip aufhängen kann und diese dann dekorativ in sein heim zu stellen
oder waffen und schilde als wand deko
oder kleiderschränke wo man seine sets drin aufhängen kann
einen stall für seine reittiere
usw....


----------



## Briefklammer (15. Januar 2008)

könnt mir housing gut in WoW vorstellen nur wird es sicherlich nich kommen


----------



## Deakon (15. Januar 2008)

Q u o t e: 
(Blizz Wrocas) &#8220;Housing&#8221; ist etwas, das wir für die Zukunft geplant haben. Es gibt aber noch keine unmittelbaren Pläne dazu. Der Zeitpunkt an dem ein solches Feature eingebaut wird hängt stark von anderen Projekten in der World of Warcraft ab und nach welcher Priorität diese eingefügt werden. Wenn so etwas in das Spiel eingebaut wird, ist dies auch etwas was mit großer Sorgfalt durchdacht werden muss. 
Sammelt bitte weiterhin Ideen zu dem Thema und diskutiert verschiedene Umsetzungen. Wir werden auch weiterhin interessante und durchdachte Beiträge weiterleiten.


----------



## Lewa (15. Januar 2008)

ich find die idee zwar super, aber blizz hat erst vor kurzem angekündigt, dass das player housing weiterhin "nicht in sicht" sei.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deakon (19. Januar 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Also besser jemand "verschwendet" Seine zeit damit sich über sowas gedanken zu machen, anstelle
> 
> Klar man könnte ja auch das ganze Ohne Gold machen: Jeder kauft für einen relativ geringen betrag das grundstück, muss dann X Einheiten Holz, Robosten stein, Thorium Teufelseisenerz etc zu einem NPC (Baumeister) Bringen, und so wird die Festung/Haus dann Stück für Stück fertig gestellt, das hat auch für Arme Spieler vorteile: DIe Gilden kaufen Immense Materialien, also können arme Spieler an den Mats Geld erwirtschaften, und sie können sich auch Ohne Gold zu besitzen MAts farmen gehen, um so ihr eigenes haus zu besitzen.




find ich auch eine gute idee das ganze so zu finanzieren


----------



## Purga (20. Januar 2008)

Deakon schrieb:


> find ich auch eine gute idee das ganze so zu finanzieren



Warum nicht eine Art WG System... so kann man eine Art Housing Team bilden... mehrere Spieler nutzen das selbe Haus... bzw kann man das je nach Anzahl der Mitglieder ausbauen... von Haus für 5 Spieler bis Gildenhaus... je nachdem wie sehr man es ausbaut, desto Größer wird es.

Vielleicht wie bei der Arena ... ein Gildenbracket, Einzelbracket (könnte man auch als Zimmer darstellen) und Gruppenbracket... also Gruppen, Einzelspieler und Gildenhaus. Man kann nur jeweils in einem Mitglied sein.

Instanziert natürlich, aber so ist es wenigstens kein leeres Haus in dem man nur Alleine abgammelt!
Schränle, Truhen sowie Trophäen wären extrem cool, Waffenständer wo man die Waffen sieht auch!
Felle auf dem Boden.

Blizzard hat ja schonmal eine Anmerkung zum Beruf Holzverarbeitung gemacht! Und mit Wrath kommt es schonmal nicht.

Zolphea oder Cerunya... nicht sicher welche, hat ein Comment im DE EU Forum gemacht, für Housing hätten sie schon eine coole Idee... während Wrocas oder so wiederum sagté, es gibt keine genaueren Pläne.


----------



## argentum (20. Januar 2008)

Die Instanzierten Eingänge sind schon gut aber was macht man, wenn man zum Beispiel mit irgendwem in einer Siedlung leben will? Kann man jederzeit umziehen oder hab ich das falsch verstanden? Weil wenn auf einem Server nur eine solche Siedlungsintanz wär dann wär das ja Riesig, jeder Spieler ein eignes Haus und um dann jemanden zu Besuchen muss man ja wahrscheinlich lange suchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  "Ich wohn in Haus Nummer 7761" "Öhm..ok bin in einer Stunde da" xD Da fänd ichs besser wenn pro Siedlungsinstanz z.b. 500 Häuser sind und man auch umziehen kann in andre.


----------



## Frigobert (20. Januar 2008)

argentum schrieb:


> Die Instanzierten Eingänge sind schon gut aber was macht man, wenn man zum Beispiel mit irgendwem in einer Siedlung leben will? Kann man jederzeit umziehen oder hab ich das falsch verstanden? Weil wenn auf einem Server nur eine solche Siedlungsintanz wär dann wär das ja Riesig, jeder Spieler ein eignes Haus und um dann jemanden zu Besuchen muss man ja wahrscheinlich lange suchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Instanzierte Bereiche enthalten immer nur eine bestimmte Anzahl an Häusern (die Anzahl kann zwischen 10 und 30 liegen). Wenn die Siedlung voll ist, wird eine Parallelsiedlung geöffnet. Um die Siedliungen zu erreichen muß nach dem Betreten des Instanzportals der Siedlungsname angeklickt werden, zu dem man möchte. Ist aber alles nix neues - wie ich weiter oben schon mal geschrieben habe gibt es das alles schon, allerdings in Mittelerde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schaut euch mal im HdRO-Forum (ist etwas weiter unter dem WoW-Teil) im Bereich Housing um, da ist alles ganz genau so beschrieben, wie das hier so toll vorgeschlagen (oder sollte man besser sagen abgekupfert?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) wurde.


----------



## Frigobert (20. Januar 2008)

argentum schrieb:


> Die Instanzierten Eingänge sind schon gut aber was macht man, wenn man zum Beispiel mit irgendwem in einer Siedlung leben will? Kann man jederzeit umziehen oder hab ich das falsch verstanden? Weil wenn auf einem Server nur eine solche Siedlungsintanz wär dann wär das ja Riesig, jeder Spieler ein eignes Haus und um dann jemanden zu Besuchen muss man ja wahrscheinlich lange suchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Instanzierte Bereiche enthalten immer nur eine bestimmte Anzahl an Häusern (die Anzahl kann zwischen 10 und 30 liegen). Wenn die Siedlung voll ist, wird eine Parallelsiedlung geöffnet. Um die Siedliungen zu erreichen muß nach dem Betreten des Instanzportals der Siedlungsname angeklickt werden, zu dem man möchte. Ist aber alles nix neues - wie ich weiter oben schon mal geschrieben habe gibt es das alles schon, allerdings in Mittelerde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schaut euch mal im HdRO-Forum (ist etwas weiter unter dem WoW-Teil) im Bereich Housing um, da ist alles ganz genau so beschrieben, wie das hier so toll vorgeschlagen (oder sollte man besser sagen abgekupfert?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) wurde.


----------



## Tyranor (20. Januar 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> 1. MAN SCHREIBT ES NICHT ORCH SONDERN ORC oder ORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 2. Es bringt NICHTS es hier hineinzuschreiben es bringt auch nichts es jemanden von blizz zu sagen da es ihnen egal ist was 1 spieler will und was er sich vorstellt... die paar spieler die sie verlieren verkraften sie schon...
> 
> also /CLOSE




Owned würde ich mal sagen! Bevor du nur so einen sinnfreien Kommentar abgibst, spar dir doch lieber die Zeit und schreib einfach garnichts!
Um zum Thema zurückzukommen, deine Ideen finde ich allesamt sehr gut! Wär mal wieder was Neues und Innovatives.  Bleiben mir nur die Zweifel ob Blizzard überhaupt vor hat so etwas zu integrieren.


----------



## Nuggels (20. Januar 2008)

ich find eher das es für jeden beruf  1 haus geben sollte,man muss bei einer fraktion oder eine  lange quest reihe machen um   ein  bauplan zu beckommen. und dann giebts halt so peaziales bei nem ingi   ne schmiede und nen amboss   und halt bei nem alchi da wachsen  pflanzen aufm haus die man  pflücken kann und sonst sowas halt.

 man kann   nur 1 haus haben  das  aber überall hin stellen wo man will,so fände ich das  sehr gut...
aber  das wird sich wohl nie erfüllen^^


----------



## kingkryzon (20. Januar 2008)

nette idee von der gildenfestung immer n stein der einen in 10 seks in alle durchgecleanten instanzen portet...bzw in die hauptstädte....


----------



## kingkryzon (20. Januar 2008)

man ich bin der meinung die solln das machen...schau mal blizzard verdient PRO jahr 1,3 mrd ausgeschreiben das hier 1 300 000 000 das sind 10 ZIFFERN die können sich die paar zusatz server leisten...und jetzt das schlimme das is fast das geld das wieder in die taschen wandert ...dieses spiel hat ja kaum ausgaben aus für pcs von gms und entwicklern mhh sagen wir es gibt 50 millionen aus für was auch immer was total übertriben is dann hat es immer noch  1,25 mrd ^^ also die könnten ruhig darein investieren das wirn haus haben .....danke^^


----------



## Deakon (23. Januar 2008)

World of Warcraft erreicht 10 Millionen Spieler,
und jeder zahlt monatlich.

also an geld fehlts denen bestimmt nich. es müsste halt nur mal der auftrag von der chef-etage kommen:
entwerft mal ein housing system für wow!


----------



## Vup (23. Januar 2008)

ich finde die idee super, obwohl mir als anfang nur das gildenhaus/festung reichen würde.

Bin gespannt wann oder ob Blizzard das machen wird.

Genau dieser punkt ist, meiner unmaßgeblichen Meinung nach, der einzige Nachteil an WoW


----------



## Arido (23. Januar 2008)

Ein guter Vorschlag, find ich! Würde ich begrüßen. Jeder Einrichtungsgegenstand ist käuflich zu erwerben und die Trophäen (Drop´s) sowie Pokale für entsprechende BG´s und Arenapunkte sind natürlich einzigartig.

Die Tür bleibt für alle außerhalb der Gilde verschlossen bis ein Gilden-Offizier einen hereinlässt.  ->Man muss ja zeigen was man hat! <-

...mir fallen noch viele Sachen ein. Schön den Gedanken weiter zu spinnen.

Grüße


----------



## Gizmondo (23. Januar 2008)

StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> xtra - heimstein den nur gildis bekommen (insofern es sich um gildenhäuser handelt) mit dem man sich zusätzlich in seine bude porten kann und immernoch nen freien cd auf den regulären heimstein hat.




darf ich ma raten?



du bist n pala!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*edit* :  @topic: sau geniale idee, hab housing bisher nur in daoc mal wirklich "erlebt" ....aber für wow wär das ganze dann noch n tick....cooler 
aber erstma warten bis die ganzen hc gamer deren tagesablauf aus nix anderem besteht außer raiden irgendwann ma ruhe geben!

peace  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebasti92 (23. Januar 2008)

Sehr schön!! Super!


----------



## Harkor (23. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

das ist ja eine nette Idee, ich schliesse mich aber der Meinung an, dass Blizz da sicher nicht drauf eingehen wird.
Das Problem sind die Datenmengen, die da entstehen. Als erfahrener Softwareentwickler darf ich euch sagen, das durch solche Häuser Unmengen an Daten zu verwalten wären.
Im Moment ist die Welt nur einmal vorhanden, die Instanzen sind temporäre Instanzen von Daten, die nach einer kurzen Zeit wieder gelöscht werden. Sämtliche Quests, Arena, Kampfsystem oder ähnliches, sind Algorithmen, die nur durchlaufen werden.
Die kommende änderbare Frisur ist ein Beispiel für eine Erweiterung der Daten jedes einzelnen Spielers, und das wird sicher nicht ganz ohne für Blizz. Die Scherbenwelt und Nordend sind ja wieder nur einmal da (immer je Server, versteht sich).

Nichtsdestotrotz, ich will auch ein Haus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber sicher nicht nach Völker geordnet, sonst muss mein Nachtelf ja so weit zu seiner Menschenfreundin ^^
und hat keine nette Draeneinachbarin.
Siedlungen für Gilden wären auch nett.

Greetz Harkor / Oromis
(muss mal meinen Usernamen ändern)


----------



## Valdrasiala (23. Januar 2008)

Als ich das Thema las, dachte ich sofort an HDRO. Ist ja scheinbar auch direkt von dort überommen. Das Housing dort ist gut gemacht, ich würde sowas auch gern in WoW sehen wollen. 

Auch die Möglichkeiten, wie in Mittelerde Mißbrauch von Housing verhindert wird, finde ich gut: Es funktioniert dort nicht, dass ein Goldseller z.B. alle Häuser in den Instanzen aufkauft und diese dann teuer verkauft - er bekommt nämlich für den Verkauf einfach kein Gold. Gildenhäuser sind erst ab einer bestimmten Gildengröße und vor allem Gildenalter (!) kaufbar.

Die NPC-Präperatoren sind auch eine tolle Sache, einen ausgestopften Bären im Wohnzimmer stehen zu haben hat schon was. Von einer ausgestopften Onyxia im Vorgarten halte ich dennoch nichts *g*

Nur leider sind auch dort die Housing-Instanzen ausgestorben, man nutzt dieses eigentlich nur als zusätzlichen Stauraum und für einen weiteren Teleport-Punkt pro Stunde. Weil es eben keinen Amboss o.ä. in der Housing-Instanz gibt.


----------



## Zentoro (23. Januar 2008)

Schicker Post mit viel Mühe gemacht, aber es ist WARcraft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich würde keinen Cent in meine Wohnung stecken, sondern alles weiter in DMG!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (23. Januar 2008)

1) wird das nie von Blizzard eingeführt werden und 2) kann man doch nicht einfach 1000000 Häuser aufstellen, auch nicht in instanzierten Zonen, und 3) kann man nicht alle NPCs wie Schmied zum Reppen, Auktionatoren, Bankfächer oder Flugmeister reinstellen, dann wäre Sturmwind / Orgrimmar leer.


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (23. Januar 2008)

Wenn ein (das) Housing wider erwarten doch mal kommen sollte, wäre es prima. Aber wenn dann bitte nur mit "instanzierten Eingängen".

Als in UO das Housing kam, wurde jeder frei Flecken mit Häusern zugepflantzt. Da hat man die Landschaft vor lauter Häusern nicht mehr gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RealLichKing (23. Januar 2008)

Super gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mazze3333 (23. Januar 2008)

Fénriswolf001 schrieb:


> Wenn ein (das) Housing wider erwarten doch mal kommen sollte, wäre es prima. Aber wenn dann bitte nur mit "instanzierten Eingängen".
> 
> Als in UO das Housing kam, wurde jeder frei Flecken mit Häusern zugepflantzt. Da hat man die Landschaft vor lauter Häusern nicht mehr gesehen
> 
> ...



mhhm hatte er ned instanziert gesagt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aba so wie ich weiß wurde anch ner zeit das mit dem housing auch weniger, man konnte häuser ausrauben etc. richtig?


----------



## Krueger75 (23. Januar 2008)

Hiho,

finde die Idee auch sehr nett, weil es sehr gut aussieht wie Du die Sache erstellt hast.

Ich wüßte nur nicht, was man letztendlich mit diesen Häusern machen sollte. Ich meine, Ausruhen für den Erholungsbonus unter LV 70 gibts in Städten; Werkstätten gibts auch wie Sand am Meer, genauso wie Lagerfeuer zum Kochen oder ähnliches... Und mich da hinein setzen um ein Gildentreffen abzuhalten oder so ist auch Unsinn. Man kann so etwas für ein Weihnachtsbild vorm Tannenbaum in SW machen aber was bringt einem ein Gildentreffen sonst ? Ich setze mich auch nicht in ein Haus um mir irgendwelche Trophäen anzusehen, wie z.B. den Kopf von Ony oder so. Das einzig Interessante wäre das Ausrauben von Häuser oder belagern von Städten, aber das wird es bei WOW nicht geben !

Daher sollte der Aufwand lieber an andere Stellen in das Spiel gesteckt werden.

So long !

Krueger


----------



## Nuggels (23. Januar 2008)

also ihc hab früher  noch gw (guild wars) gezokkt und da hatte man ne eigene insel, alle sahen natürlich  gleich aus ,außer alt die npcs die  man sich mit genügend platin kaufen konnter der da so stand. das waren leher oder händler  etc. und man konnte nur dahin  kommen wenn man in einer gilde ist "G" drückt und  ich glaube oben links  auf "Gildenhalle" drückt und schon wurde man rübergeportet.Naja aber wenn Blizz soetwas macht wollen sie  bestimmt ArenaNet übertreffen wollen und machen   3-4 verschiedene inseln die man sich aussuchen  könnte^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deakon (25. Januar 2008)

Harkor schrieb:


> Das Problem sind die Datenmengen, die da entstehen. Als erfahrener Softwareentwickler darf ich euch sagen, das durch solche Häuser Unmengen an Daten zu verwalten wären.
> Im Moment ist die Welt nur einmal vorhanden, die Instanzen sind temporäre Instanzen von Daten, die nach einer kurzen Zeit wieder gelöscht werden. Sämtliche Quests, Arena, Kampfsystem oder ähnliches, sind Algorithmen, die nur durchlaufen werden.
> (immer je Server, versteht sich).



sehr intressant das auch mal von diesen standpunkt aus zu sehn.
es steckt bestimmt ein haufen arbeit dahinter housing einzuführen, aber da kann blizz doch ein paar neue stellen ausschreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wär das was für dich Harkor?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gatherer77 (25. Januar 2008)

schönes Konzept ... eine schöne Mischung aus alles was schonmal da war aber sicherlich nice in eine Gildenfestung zu gehen und den Illidan Kopf an die Wand genagelt zu sehen.


----------



## Skylla (26. Januar 2008)

Lieber TE,

du hast dir wirklich viel Mühe gegeben mit deiner Zusammenfassung, dafür ein Lob. Da es sich aber, wie du selbst schreibst, um eine Ideensammlung handelt, will ich dir das Klauen mal nicht ankreiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die von den diversen Antworter geposteten Ideen und Vorschläge gibt es, genau wie die von dir zusammen getragenen Ideen, in DAoC ausnahmslos schon seit Jahren:

-	Instanzierte Eingänge
-	Bosstrophäen 
-	Zweckmäßige Einrichtungen (Gildentruhen, Gastwirt, Port-NPC in ALLE Gebiete - auch Schlachtfelder),
-	Händler für Belagerungswaffen 
-	Beliebig wählbare (gegen Gold) Haus-NPC (Schmied, Händler, etc.)
-	Ein Haushändler für jedes Haus, der an Stelle des AH die Waren verkauft und von dessen Konto auch die wöchentliche Miete automatisch abgezogen wird.
-	Waffen, Schilde, Wandteppiche und überhaupt allerlei Möbel (auch Felle für den Boden)
-	Schmieden, Alchimistentische, etc. 



> wenn das System stark an HdRo angelehnt ist, ist es wohl die einzige Lösung für die Millionen Spielerzahlen von WoW. Also: besser gut geklaut…


Japp, und die haben bei DAoC (Mythic) geklaut …



> … Netter Versuch, aber wenn Blizzard das so umsetzen würde, wäre eine Plagiatsklage von Turbine …


Wenn Turbine das machen würde, hätten vermutlich sie eine Plagiatsklage von Mythic am Hals (obwohl jeder bei jedem klaut und das deshalb sowieso unwahrscheinlich ist).



> Ich wüßte nur nicht, was man letztendlich mit diesen Häusern machen sollte. Ich meine, Ausruhen für den Erholungsbonus unter LV 70 gibts in Städten; Werkstätten gibts auch wie Sand am Meer, genauso wie Lagerfeuer zum Kochen oder ähnliches... Und mich da hinein setzen um ein Gildentreffen abzuhalten oder so ist auch Unsinn.



Dein Einwand ist berechtigt. Allerdings nur aus Sicht eines Nicht-RPGlers. Denn WoW ist kein RPG ... die Community lässt es nicht zu. Und genau deshalb werden diese Zonen, so es sie denn geben sollte, vermutlich mit Ausnahme der RPG-Server, sterbensleer sein. In DAoC und auch HdRO funktioniert das wohl eher, weil die Leute, die diese Spiele spielen, i. d. R. eher dem Rollenspiel nachgehen und diese Zonen auch aktiv nutzen.

Ja ja, das gibt es alles schon. Könnt ihr hier nachlesen:

http://camelot-europe.goa.com/foundations/home.php?lng=de

Und für das optische Bild dann auch noch mal ein Link, der allerdings nur ein bisschen Housing-Feeling von Seiten Midgards gibt:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEamGONQB70

Grüße von Blackmoore
Skylla / Sidhi


----------



## Casionara (26. Januar 2008)

Ansich nette idee doch wird es kaum do kommen denn seien wir mal ehrlich wer holt sich nen Haus? bzw wer braucht ein Haus? keiner!
eventuell für zusätzlichen lagerplatz währe es interessant doch dafür hat man seine Lagertwinks oder auch ne Lagergilde wo alle nicht bop sachen drauf liegen!
die erste zeit wird es sicherlich hier und da rege genutzt werden doch wird man in den instanzierten housing gebieten nicht gesehen ergo werden die Spieler nach krzer euphorie wieder nach shat ausweichen und dann dort wiederum vor ihrer Bank zu stehen und ihre neuen Items präsentieren!
Folglich werden die instanzen leer bleiben und die häuser kaum genutzt!
Und dafür soll rechenkapazität verschwendet werden? 
Dann lieber doch nen neues gebiet mit neuen questen als nen serverteil der fast komplett brachliegt weil ihn keiner nutzt!


----------



## Schleppel (26. Januar 2008)

son gilden haus mit nem ...magierturm, schurken keller, priester kapelle usw wär sicher lustig...bin oft in wow ohne was zu machen, einfach mit den gildies quatschen

joaaa eher im ts stimmt auch...hm


----------



## Necromato (26. Januar 2008)

vielleicht wurde es ja bereits hier wo gepostet, habs nicht komplett gelesen, aber es gab mal einen blizz post in dem stand das es aus Platzgründen und Technik derzeit nicht möglich wäre und dies auch nicht geplant sei.


----------



## Shany (26. Januar 2008)

klingt toll und umsetztbar, aber sein wir erlich. das wird blizz nie machen, zumindest nicht vorm übernächsten addon


----------



## DaEgo (27. Januar 2008)

/sign @Skylla !

Alle reden immer davon das es so was schon gibt und Blizz bei HdRO klauen müßte...
Aber DAoC kennt die heutige WoW Kiddie Generation nicht mehr

Was manche hier für einen scheiß rein schreiben nur um Ihre Post Ratio zu erhöhen finde ich zum kotzen,
ebenso das es immer in jedem Post Leute gibt die keine Fantasie haben und solche sachen dann den anderen madig machen !

*Stolzer Besitzer eines Hauses auf Stonhenge / Albion*

Und wer will der darf mich jetzt mal^^

mfg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiligen (27. Januar 2008)

deine Idee ist recht gut aber Blizzard wird das bestimmt nicht machen leider wäre bestimmt ein viel zu großer auf wand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (27. Januar 2008)

irgendwann haben sie sichs überlegt, glaub ich gelesen zu haben^^aber das is bissL her schon^^


----------



## MadSquare (27. Januar 2008)

der vorschlag ist sehr interessant, beosnders gefallen tun mir dir konkreten lösungen/features.

hier mein vorschlag:

es sollte ein ganz neuer kontinent sein. eine PvP zone für lvl 70+ bzw 80+. 
dort sollte rein:
- kleine, unabhängige dörfer (evtl 3-4)
- einige festungen, die die spieler aufbauen können (mit bedienungen)

bedienungen für kauf der festungen:
- nur gilden können sowas aufstellen
-eine gilde muss mindestens 100+, 300+ oder 500+ mitglieder haben um so eine festung zu bauen
- kosten 100.000g+ für einfache mauern (bezahlbar wenn alle dazulegen)

features der festungen:
-kaufbarer gilden-tresor
- schmiede, kochfeuer etc..
- einige türme oder neue kleine häuser (für NPCs)
- kaufbare NPCs, die die türme bzw kleinen häuser besiedeln/benutzen (schmied, flugmeister) die aber nen haufen gold kosten
- ein INN (gaststädte) mit (soll so ne art louge werden)
a) innkeeper, Bar, Bar-NPCs
b) lebensmittel vorrat (kann man mit selbstgefertigtem oder gekauften sachen auffüllen)
c) die NPCs an der bar geben diese sachen aus
d) treppe nach oben wo es versch zimmer gibt; eines für die offiziere, eines wo die NPCs von zeit zu zeit reinlaufen (die die man für die burg gekauft hat und die im INN, das aber für spieler nicht zugänglich ist), und eines mit einem instanzportal das in ein zimmer für jedes gildenmitglied führt (muss man auch vorher kaufen)
- stallungen (mit NPCs, wo jäger ihre pets reinstecken können)
>> also ne kleine großstadt (soll ja auch das zuhause von 300 spielern [oder so] sein) aber ohne trainer etc. (nur zum reparieren oder um leben in die burg zu bringen)
- sollte versch. themen haben (orc style, untoten style, menschen style..)

unvergleichbares PvP
- das ganze teil ist eine PvP zone
- nur für level 70+ bzw 80+ (was halt das levelcap für dieses addon sein wird)
- man kann andere gilden zu einen WAR herausfordern, auf freiwilliger basis beider gilden, eine der gilden versucht die festung der anderen gilde zu stürmen, schaffen sie das winkt ihnen gold (zuvor haben beide gilden denselben betrag, zB 1000g in einen pot getan, der gewinner bekommt dann 2000g aus dem topf)
> gewonne hat wer die flagge der eigenen auf dem höchsten turm der anderen gilde gehisst hat ODER die andere gruppe komplett gewiped hat (alle gleichzeitig tot, egal ob die ne rezz wieder hinbekommen) [angreifendes team]. das verteigigende team kann entweder die ganze gruppe wipen (alle gleichzeitig tot, egal ob noch jm ne selbst-rezz machen könnte) ODER das andere team ne bestimmte zeit lang von ihrer flagge fernhalten kann. (müsste man testen ich wrde sagen sowas um 3-4 stunden sollten ok sein)
>bei diesen wars könnte man auch noch was mit bündnissen machen)
> wenn ein war gewonnen / verloren ist passiert nichts mit der burg, nur das gold verliert eine gilde.

warum ist das ganze umsetzbar?
auf einem server mit sehr hoher population "leben" ca 9000 charaktere. wenn nur gilden mit 300 oder meh mitgliedern so eine festung aufstellen kann, bräuchte man hochgerechnet nur 30 festungen. der kontinent müsste also 1,5x - 2x so groß wie die scherbenwelt sein um etwas in diesem maßstab möglich zu machen. braucht man zB 500 mitglieder pro gilde sinds etwas weniger als 20 festungen. das platz problem ist somit gelöst. 

ich hoffe der vorschlag gefällt jm. ich würd mich über feedback und/oder anregungen freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deakon (27. Januar 2008)

MadSquare schrieb:


> unvergleichbares PvP
> - das ganze teil ist eine PvP zone
> - nur für level 70+ bzw 80+ (was halt das levelcap für dieses addon sein wird)
> - man kann andere gilden zu einen WAR herausfordern, auf freiwilliger basis beider gilden, eine der gilden versucht die festung der anderen gilde zu stürmen, schaffen sie das winkt ihnen gold (zuvor haben beide gilden denselben betrag, zB 1000g in einen pot getan, der gewinner bekommt dann 2000g aus dem topf)
> ...



also die kritik das housing nich genutzt wird finde ich berechtigt, aber die idee das ganze so ins gameplay einzufügen durch pvp find ich echt klasse!
eine neue zone die fürs housing, pvp und pve genutzt wird wär doch ne feine sache.


----------



## Glocke/Thor (27. Januar 2008)

Ich finde, dass Housing zum Addon eine sehr gute Idee wäre, würde man es richtig einsetzen.
So könnte Blizzard wie zu Level 70 in BC (280% Flugmounts) mit den Immobilien den Goldüberschuss, und somit eine Inflation verhindern.
Wichtig hier ist natürlich der Reiz für ein solches Haus. Darum könnte man wichtige Funktionen einer Stadt hierhin verlagern...
- Schmiede
- Schneiderrahmen (Schattenweber usw.) 
- Alchemielabor
- ggf. sogar Hauptstadtportale 
- Natürlich den Ruhestein
- PvP Anmeldefunktion
....

Hierbei müsste abgewägt werden, wie weit die Lebendigkeit der Stadt (Dalaran) und die Interaktion von nicht-Gildenmitgliedern untereinander leidet. 
Vorteilhaft wäre das ganze allemal in Bezug auf die Performance im betroffenen Gebiet.

Das Design könnte zudem variieren zwischen einem Dorf aller Southshore, Bloodhoof-Village... oder einer Halle wie die Halle der Champions, einer Taverne... 
Hier könnte man auch im Preis Unterschiede machen. 

Der Zugang würde dann über ein Portal in der offenen Stadt, möglicherweise auch in den einzelnen Gasthäuser der Regionen möglich sein. Wenn ich dort hineingehe, komme ich beim Verlassen meines Gildenhauses dort auch wieder hinaus. Der Vorteil hier wäre für Raids eine Nähe zum Dungeon (Icecrown etc. ohne auf wichtige Dinge zu verzichten)

Eine solche Form der Gildenhäuser wäre Rollenspieltechnisch, für die Serverperformance und auch für den Goldwert eine gute Lösung... oder?


----------



## pred86 (27. Januar 2008)

HuHu ihrsen,

ich weiss ned ob es schon angesprochen wurde (hab mir ned den ganzen Thread durchgelesen), aber in Anarchy Online wurde das ganze sehr schön gelöst.

Jeder Spieler verfügt über ein Apartment, das er Indiviuell einrichten kann (jedoch ist die anzahl der max. Einrichtungsgegenstände begrenzt). Möchte er nun einen Freund in sein Apartment einladen, so eröffnet er mit diesem eine Gruppe und beide betretten durch ein Instanz Portal das Apartment. Da man dort aber ncht wirklich viel tun kann, ist das ganze eher als Zeitvertreib anzusehen.
Anders hingegen sieht es bei den Organisation Städten aus.
Hat eine Organisation (Gilde) eine gewisse anzahl von Mitgliedern und das nötige Kleingeld zusammen (nicht gerade wenig) so kann sich die Org irgendwo auf der Weltkarte eine Stadt errichten (jedoch sind die Standorte dafür doch vorgegeben, man hat aber viel Spielraum). Steht das Hauptgebäude, dann die Org die Stadt beliebig erweitern (wiederum das nötige Kleingeld vorausgesetzt) u.a. stehen folgende Gebäude zur Verfügung: Bank, AH, Itemshop, Verdeidigungsanlagen, Warppunkt (also n Flugpunkt zum schnellen erreichen der Stadt) uvm.

Die Org Stadt kann jederzeit von anderen Orgs angegriffen werden (was jedoch ist, wenn der Angriff erfolgreich war, kann ich euch nicht sagen, da ich das in meinen Spielzeiten nicht erlebt hab). Deshalb ist es wichtig, neben den netten zusatzgebäuden vor allem auch eine gute Verteidigung aufzubauen.

Nunja, soviel zu meinen Erfahrungen aus anderen MMORPG's.
Ich persönlich würde mich über Gildenhousing freuen. Playerhousing nur, wenn man auch einen Anreiz hat, seine eigene Wohnung einzurichten und auszubauen.

MFG,
Pred


----------



## Dranay (27. Januar 2008)

Ich finde Housing einerseits genial, aber andererseits ein Graus.

Genial weil:

Man kann sich sein eigenes Reich schaffen, baut sein Häuschen in einer Siedlung und kann aus der Tür gehen und zum Nachbarn um mal Hallo zu sagen. Also wenn Häuser dann sollte es ja schon sowas wie ein Dof sein, ich will ja nicht allein in der Bude hocken xD
Finde die Idee auch toll, sein Grundstück einfach zu verschönern und Trophäen rein stellen zu können.


Ein Graus weil:

Ich kenne da von einem andern Spiel solche Szenarien:
Die Häuser sind prall voll mit 100000 Leuten  und die Städte sind leer, das ist ja nicht der Sinn des Spiels denke ich. Alle würden wohl nur noch in den Hütten abgammeln und naja das eh schon schlechte Zusammensein würde ganz den Bach runter gehen.

Ausserdem finde ich man sollte die Häuser wenn dann nicht nur für Gold anbieten, da sonst die Leute, die sich Gold kaufen im Vorteil sind.

Vielmehr sollte der Grundstückspreis in Ehrenabzeichen, Ehre, Gold und Ruf zu bezahlen sein. So muss man viel tun um sein eigenes Haus zu bekommen.

Weiterhin finde ich, man sollte Rohstoffe zum bauen auch nicht nur kaufen, sondern selbst farmen können.

Für eine Firma wie Blizzard is es meiner Meinung nach ein Klax ein solches System zu entwickeln bzw. um zu setzen. Die ham sehr viel drauf und auch die Kohle dazu neues zu entwickeln, die Frage ist nur warum sie es machen sollten und warum nicht.

Dabei vermute ich dass sie wohl so denken wie ich oben in meinem Pro und Kontra.


----------



## Serlos (28. Januar 2008)

Ist zwar vieles geklaut, aber so ist es nunmal seit eh und je, gute Sachen übernimmt man einfach. Warum auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Insgesammt ist das paket aber zu 90 % von dem LOTRO Housing. Es müsste mehr eigenideen mitbringen. Das man sich einige ideen abschaut ist ja okay. So ist es in der Spielebranche, und ohne das wären die Spiele heute nicht das was sie sind.


----------



## Dranay (28. Januar 2008)

Serlos schrieb:


> Ist zwar vieles geklaut, aber so ist es nunmal seit eh und je, gute Sachen übernimmt man einfach. Warum auch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Du hast schon recht, aber was willst du bitte noch eigenes rein bringen? Ich mein, mehr als Hausbauen und ein paar NSCs rein packen kann man halt nicht machen^^


----------



## Tomtek (28. Januar 2008)

Joa, find ich sehr gut aber... danach wird WoW genau so wie Sims 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das wollen wir doch nicht oder?


----------



## DerSensenmann (28. Januar 2008)

Rein technisch ist Housing schon machbar...
Es gibt einen privaten Server der Housing anbietet.

Die Häuser sind in einer uninstanzierten Nachbarschaft und man kann Gegenstände aus seinem Inventar in das Haus setzen.
Warum Blizz sich sträubt Housing einzuführen ist der selbe Grund warum fliegen in der alten Welt nicht geht.
Zu viel Arbeit...

Die alte Welt müsste zu 95% grafisch bearbeitet werden denn wie man auf einem privaten Server ebenfalls sehen kann fehlen die Texturen von oben.


Zu meiner Verteidigung muss ich sagen das ich auf keinen privaten server spiele ich habe mir lediglich nur mal ein paar Sachen angeschaut. z.b. mir das beste Equip des spieles zu geben, illidan in OG spawnen zu lassen und Gimmicks zu entdecken wie das "hello" hinter den Bergen von Mulgore mit ner braunen Erdtextur in die Wiese geschrieben.^^
Die GM Insel is auch nicht schlecht ;P
Jaja ich hatte einen Abend lang Adminrechte.

Wusstet ihr das es den smaragtgrünen Traum schon zu WoW Release gab?^^
Der Ganze wirklich Rießige Kontinent hatte zwar keine Texturen dafür standen aber schon Bäume, Berge, Höhlen etc.^^

Ka ob das Blizzards Testarial war oder ob der Smaragtgrüne Traum ursprünglich das Add On werden sollte.


----------



## Thug (28. Januar 2008)

Huhu,

@TE
also ich finde die Idee echt Klasse, so wie du es geschrieben hast. Als ich das Thema las,  dachte ich erst "Oh gott, nicht schnon wieder" ,aber das hat auf jeden fall nen kopf und nen ar*** das ganze und wäre durchaus machbar für Blizzard.  Aber ich glaube net, das die jetzt noch housing einführen, oder hab ich da was vepasst?


----------



## Malakas (28. Januar 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> 1. MAN SCHREIBT ES NICHT ORCH SONDERN ORC oder ORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 2. Es bringt NICHTS es hier hineinzuschreiben es bringt auch nichts es jemanden von blizz zu sagen da es ihnen egal ist was 1 spieler will und was er sich vorstellt... die paar spieler die sie verlieren verkraften sie schon...
> 
> also /CLOSE




Forentroll`?


----------



## Erital (28. Januar 2008)

naja im großen und ganzen hört sich das echt nett an und ich denke mit dem gedanken gespielt haben zumindest einige schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber leider werfen sich da ja immer wieder einige probleme auf... : /

wie wäre es zb wenn sich der spieler von der gilde trennt? oder die gilde löst sich auf...?  es wäre ja nicht grad gerecht wenn sich die leute dann von den hart erspielten belohnungen trennen müßten. 
andererseits wäre es bestimmt klasse so ne art hall of fame in den hauptstädten einzurichten in der man sich die erfolge der großen raids anschauen kann (mit namen/evtl bild). klar wäre das ganze dann grafisch etwas aufzuarbeiten.

weiterhin hab ich n paar posts vorher gelesen ob man sich nicht tiere oder dergleichen halten kann... ich denke generell sollte es da eine lösung für jeden beruf geben (garten, teich, schafe, rinder, n kleines erdloch zum buddeln, ect.) dies aber natürlich nur bis zu nem bestimmten level um den einstieg in den neuen beruf etwas zu erleichtern, oder halt das bosse so ne art "pflanzrezepte" droppen um dann auch höherwertigere sachen im heimishcen garten züchten zu können.

Aber sicherlich werden sich an diesem punkt schon einige leute ziemlich an spinnerei erinnert fühlen, da es einiges an komplexität und auch organisation (auch von seitens der entwickler/des supportteams) fordert.

daher denke ich, sollte so ein housing-system kommen, es nur in sehr geringem umfang statt finden wird. zumindest für den anfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arahtor (28. Januar 2008)

Die Idee ist natürlich sehr gut und wird sicherlich auch vn fast jedem WoW Spieler gutgeheißen.
Fakt ist aber das wir keine Häuser bekommen werden. 
Aufjedenfall nicht vor und unmittelbar nach WoLK


----------



## Skylla (28. Januar 2008)

DaEgo schrieb:


> /sign @Skylla !
> 
> Alle reden immer davon das es so was schon gibt und Blizz bei HdRO klauen müßte...
> Aber DAoC kennt die heutige WoW Kiddie Generation nicht mehr


Ja, habe ich auch gedacht, als ich nach deinem und meinem Post weiter gelesen habe. Eine Seite weiter steht schon wieder "90% aus LotRO geklaut ..." *seufz* Zeugt auch davon, dass viele hier gar nicht richtig lesen und einfach mal drauf los posten. Sehr schade ...



DaEgo schrieb:


> *Stolzer Besitzer eines Hauses auf Stonhenge / Albion*


Hey, da habsch noch einen Magier und einen Ordensbruder ... leider ohne Haus. Dafür aber auf Avalon / Hibernia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teroaclan (30. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das thread ist toll gemacht, finde aber die gestalltung mit häusern bauen hat zu viel von sims  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also fände ich es besser blizz lässt es lieber

thx for reading


----------



## Deakon (1. März 2008)

von ago of conan gibts ein schönes video wie ein festung aussehen kann und wie das mal ins pvp eingebunden werden soll.
hier der link: AoC Video

oder auch zu sehen in der buffed show Folge75


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (1. März 2008)

naja also die Idee an sich find ich schonmal nicht schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich denke das driftet zu sehr vom eigentlichen WoW ab was mehr mit kämpfen zu tun hat aber naja..


----------



## Totelius (1. März 2008)

echt nice,wäre auch dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panasori (1. März 2008)

is das bild mit dem bär aus wow? wo is das?^^


----------



## ChrisH (1. März 2008)

Ich persönlich denke das Blizz den wunsch nach Housing eines tages erfüllen wird (vieleicht in einem Patch von WotLK) das man dort viel selbst machen kann denke ich dabei eher weniger. Aber eine art Gildenhalle (vergleichbar mti der Halle der Legenden) ist sicher denk- und machbar. In diesem Gildenhaus sollte es die möglichkeiten der Trophehen geben, wie oben bereits beschrieben das man halt die Köpfe z.B. der Bosse an die Wand hängen kann (vieleicht mit einer Info darunter wann und mit welchen spielern der Boss das erste mal lag)
Ein Gildenbank Tressor hätte dort auch sicher platz. Eventuell noch ein Reppbot/Reagenzienhändler.
Ähnliches wäre vieleicht auch für Spieler möglich also einzehln aber wem soll das etwas bringen? ein reines Gildenhaus wäre ausreichend.

Oder: Ein Gemeinschaftshaus. Es muss erkauft werden (so wie fast alles in WoW) der Gildenleiter ist dann beispielsweise Hausmeister sozusagen und kann bestimmen wer ind er haus rein darf (vieleicht auch Gildenexterne spieler, wobei die Umsetzung vieleicht etwas kompliziert wird. vieleicht mit einem Menü in dem wann das haus seiner wahl dann wählen kann vor dem Betreten)

Das wären da so meine Vorschläge die mir so einfallen.

P.S. eine Art Terminkalender an der Wand in dem haus würde sich auch nett machen ^^


----------



## Frek01 (1. März 2008)

Deakon schrieb:


> Housing, Wohnungen und Gildenfestungen in WoW
> 
> Es gibt einige MMO’s die ein „Housing System“ bereits haben. EQ, DAOC oder Lineage 2 sind nur ein paar Beispiele
> wie eine Wohnung, ein Haus oder eine ganze Festung für Spieler und Gilden aussehen können.
> ...


schick^^


----------



## Chaoze69 (1. März 2008)

Irgendwann wird Housing sicherlich kommen, und zwar kurz vorm Ende von WoW. Könnte Ich mir zumindest vorstellen, als einer der Versuche von Blizz einiger der bis dahin verlorengegangenen Kunden wieder einzufangen, indem sie das Spiel, welches dem derzeitigen Verlauf zufolge bis dahin auf jeden Fall zu 95% auf Arena und PvP ausgelegt sein wird, etwas mehr Komplexität zu verleihen und auch RPler anzusprechen.
Das erste Mal wurde Housing in WoW von den Entwicklern übrigens 2003 erwähnt, dass heißt Blizz denkt durchaus ernsthaft darüber nach. 
Und wie Ich Blizz kenne, steht das Konzept bereits, und es gibt schon Zahlreiche Artworks. Die warten nur auf einen passenden Zeitpunkt, wie von mir beschrieben zum Beispiel. 

Ach ja, das im 1. Post vorgestellte System entspricht zu 99% dem housing System von HdRO... das nebenbei gesagt scheiße ist. Auch wenn die Housing-Instanzen wirklich lauschig und wunderschön sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seijinryu (1. März 2008)

Also....
(Ich musste mich nun endlich mal anmelden nachdem ich schon länger hier im Forum mitlese)


Die Idee an sich ist alles andere als neu. Um genau zu sein warten die Fans der allerersten Stunde schon von anfang an aufs Housing bei wow, änlich und vergleichbar den Heldenklassen.
Lang erwartet aber nie wirklich was davon gehört....
Und wenn dann nur marginale Informationen, aber ich schweife ab.

Wie gesagt die Housi8ng Idee gibt es schon von anfang an und viele Spekulationen drehten sich darum das das Portal in Stormwind zu solch einem instanzierten Bereich führt.
Früher hat Blizzard verkündet das diese Möglichkeit auch in Erwägung gezogen wurde und man die Idee an sich überprüft/dran arbeitet (das housing), es wurde aber wie schon an anderer Stelle hier geschrieben wurde von Blizzard erstmal verlautbart das es beim momentanen technischen Stand nicht möglich sei/in Frage kommt.

Solche Ideen hab bezüglich des Housings hab ich mit Freunden und Gildenkollegen früher auch schon ausgetauscht bezüglich Trophäen, oder sogar neuen Berufen wie Schreiner usw.

Housing System gibt es und gab es schon bei zig anderen mmorpgs und anderen Rollenspielen also ist da nichts besonderes dran bezüglich plagiatismus usw. Du kannst ja BMW nicht verklagen das sie das Rad kopiert hätten (!)

Zu sowas müsste wirklich zu stark abgekupfert werden, quellcode usw.

Wie auch schon erwähnt wurde wäre der Aufwand für solch ein System erheblich und ob es der Stadt Populationen bzw. allgemein beim momentanen Spielverhalten des Gros ankommt und nicht eher ein rückläufiges verhalten heraufbeschwört ist fraglich.

An sich aber eine super Idee, auch ich hoffe noch immer auf meinen eigenen Wandschrank unter der Treppe und ein Lob an den Threadersteller das er sich die Mühe gemacht hat seine Idee anhat von Beispielen darzustellen. Die Menschen neigen ja dazu hin und wieder etwas Fantasielos zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timbolo (1. März 2008)

Ich würds richtig nice finden wenn sowas möglich wär aufzubauen. Bringt mal bissl Ablenkung ins game und man ist net ständig beschäftigt irgendetwas zu farmen oder so (was auf die dauer den Spielreiz nimmt).


- Zusätzlich würde ich vorschlagen das wenn man in seinem "Haus" übernachtet Doppelt soviel Restet-Bonus (erholt sein) bekommt. Denn das würde das twinken richtig nice machen da es nochmals verschnellert werden würde. 

- Oder auch noch ein zusätzlichen Ruhestein für das eigene Haus. 


Naja. Nur schade das es nie eingeführt wird ^^

So long


----------



## Barbob (1. März 2008)

nice idee da hat sich aber einer gedanken gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zificult (1. März 2008)

das wäre göttlich...ich will sone seher Seher shisha in meinem haus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deakon (2. März 2008)

Panasori schrieb:


> is das bild mit dem bär aus wow? wo is das?^^



den screen hab ich in silbermond gemacht, beim jägerlehrer.


----------



## Seufernator (12. April 2008)

Housing wäre ein super feature in wow. Mit Trophäen und ähnlichem net für RP'ler und mit Ein paar Händlern auch gut für normale Gilden. Die Kosten sollten aber schon hoch sein. Wen es bei wotlk rauskommt, so 100k, was aber für eine größere Gilde und der anzunehmenden Goldinflation nich so viel ist.


----------



## Sienna (12. April 2008)

Das wäre genial - aber momentan heisst es ja "momentan nicht möglich"


----------



## agolbur (7. Mai 2008)

Blubb, das sagt blizz^^



> Für das Thema "Housing" haben wir schon tolle Ideen und wir denken, dass dies in der Zukunft eingeführt wird. Aber es gibt derzeit keinen geplanten Termin.



und ich denke mal wenn sie tolle ideen haben kommt das auch mal irgendwann mal ins spiel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denke mal ab WOTLK! (freu mich auch schon auf die gildenkriege!^^)

link:
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...=1&sid=3#18


----------



## Yagilius (7. Mai 2008)

Wenn du Housing willst, geh "Sims" spielen! 


Sinnloser Thread 

/close!


----------



## Chrissian (7. Mai 2008)

Ganz einfache Antwort:

WoW ist nicht diese Art von Spiel.

In HDRO und den andern Spielen gibt es Housing,weil dort auch der Fokus schon auf Rp liegt.

In WoW gibt es das Wort Rp überhaupt garnicht,denn die Aushängeschilder von WoW sind: Die Arena und die Instanzen.

In WoW liegt garnicht der Fokus auf der geschichte und rp,diese ist nur dazu da,um einen Inhalt zu haben.

Deswegen wird es bestimmt kein Housing geben,solange sich WoW so weiter entwickelt.

Wer Rp,beziehungsweise Housing haben will,sollte sich ein anderes SPiel suchen. Ich weiß es ist schwer,weil WoW wirklich ein gutes Spiel ist,aber ich hab auch aufgehört,weil dieser E Sport Wahn 

einfach nur noch kacke ist


----------



## Scofield-junior (7. Mai 2008)

Yagilius schrieb:


> Wenn du Housing willst, geh "Sims" spielen!
> Sinnloser Thread
> 
> /close!



mann ihr seid echt kindisch

was ist jetzt bitte daran sinnlos?
wenn du monster killen willst, dann spiel gothic. wenn du action willst dann spiel counter-strike. wenn du ne grosse welt wilst dann geh nach draussen. wenn du freunde willst dann geh auf friendship.com.

man echt dir kann man nichts recht machen. der TE hat sich was überlegt um das spiel SINNVOLL zu erweitern und das einzige was du 12-Jähriger kannst is /close

zum thema: wär echt geil. ihr müsst euch dann vorstellen wie du vor die haustür trittst, im nachbarshaus machen grad 2 n duell eins weiter nebenan sammelt sich grad n raid für bt und der nachbar links ( mage ) grüsst dich mit nem butterbrötchen und frag dich was denn heute aufm plan steht. das stellt ich mir gemütlich vor.


----------



## Haggelo (10. Mai 2008)

Sehr gute idee 

Würde wow vl. etwas gemütlicher machen

glaube aber nicht das deine idee von blizz umgesetzt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (10. Mai 2008)

Die Idee ist auch nicht neu und schon fast so alt wie WoW selbst. WoW ist meiner Meinung nach auch viel zu aktionlastig für sowas. Wer sowas will, soll zu HdRO gehen. In WoW sehe ich für sowas keinen Sinn. Sowas gehört halt in ein wirkliches Rollenspiel, wovon WoW aber sehr weit entfernt ist.


----------



## Flixl (10. Mai 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## MadRedCap (10. Mai 2008)

Also, da ja mehr oder weniger eh schon fast jede Thematik in WoW irgendwie ausgelutscht ist, sprich, jede Möglichkeit in irgendeiner weise schon tausendfach ausgeschöpft worden ist, wäre Housing oder solche Gildenfestungen mal ne echt nette Abwechslung... geil wäre es dann auch, wenn diese Festungen oder so sich immer unterscheiden, sprich, immer anders aussehen, ansonsten wäre selbst bei der Idee schnell die Luft raus. Aber man stelle sich vor, wie viele Leute extra neue Chars dafür anfangen würden, nur um sich von Anfang an eine schöne Behausung zu schaffen...

Auch die Idee mit den Trophäen... Hut ab... 

Würde Blizzard tatsächlich so eine Möglichkeit in WoW integrieren... nicht auszudenken...

Allerdings würde ich den Teil mit den Belagerungsschlachten eher einen Fun-Faktor anrechnen lassen, also ohne Belohnungen und so... sonst bekriegen sich bald die meisten Gilden nur noch mit ihren Burgen oder Kiddies rulen wieder das Gelände... und was dann passiert, kennt jeder WoWler -.-


----------



## Toraka' (10. Mai 2008)

Mir geistert die Idee schon lange im Kopf herum dass manche Dinge in der Welt zu "Statuen" werden und somit mit einem Kopierstrahl (den gibts in der neuen Gobostadt auf Nordthrend) Nano (gratis, nur geeignet für dinge wie Essen auf dem Tisch usw.) mini (billig, saugt mittelkleine Objekte, wie tische oder kamine) makro (etwas teurer, kann bereits kleine Statuen usw. einsaugen.) oder maxi plus (sehr teuer, geeignet für riesiges zeug/portale) diese objekte einsaugen kann dass sie in der welt verbleiben, man jedoch eine kopie zum aufstellen hat. und der Kopierstrahl hält nur 1 aufladung danach isser futsch...egal ich hol mir das Dark portal und stell es vor meine Garage.


----------



## Rabenu (10. Mai 2008)

Vergesst diese Idee mit Housing, es wird nie realisiert weil aus meiner sicht WoW dann mit Housing so was von Scheisse ist. Blizzard wird nich nur weil ca. wenig als 10 % wollen das auch in WoW das Housing gibt, HdrO und alle anderen MMO's wo das Housing haben ist mir so was von Pip egal. Nur beri WoW passt es nicht rein SORRY das wird echt so was von Scheisse aus sehen und das Spiel uninteresant machen (für mich auf jedenfall), Oh genau das mit dem Portal in SW da wird nie was rein kommen weil ich in Orgimmar, Thunder Bluff, Undercity und Silvermoon nach so was Gesucht habe und dort habe nichts enliches gefunden. 

Also Housing Change = 0,0%

P.s.: Das einzige was ihr könnt ist über Housing in WoW träumen, Blizzard wird es nie machen.


----------



## Cyhanur (10. Mai 2008)

.. also da Spiel ich lieber "Sims" oder "SimCity" ..


----------



## Jocky123 (10. Mai 2008)

Sind schöne Ideen hier im Forum gepostet. Vorallem das mit den Trophäen ist cool.
Man müsste dann nur aufpassen das Blizz das nicht nur so gestaltet das sich das nur die Ganz-Tags-Farmer leisten können.

Ich stell mir grade vor wie der Post von einem der Leute für seine Gilde sucht aussehen muss. Die sind ja jetzt schon sehr lang.

Die Gilde XYZ sucht erfahrene Leute die spass am spielen haben. Min alter 16. Haben: Ts, Hp, Forum, 3 slots in der Gildenbank, (jetzt das neue) Gildenfestung mir Gildentresor im Keller, Greifenmeister auf dem Dach, Max lvl Fischteich im Garten, Manawebrahmen, Amboss im Keller, Gemischtwarenhändler, Alchimistenlabor, Klassenlehrer ....und und und.

Der SucheGildeChannel wäre dann gut voll^^.

Was hast du denn bitte für ne Einstellung Rabenau? Nur weil du das nicht magst wirds nicht kommen oder was?
Ausserdam macht das WoW nicht uninteressant sondern eher Interessanter. Is doch kla bei ner größer Vielfallt an möglichkeiten wirds interessanter für ne größere Schicht von Personen.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (10. Mai 2008)

/signed


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Mai 2008)

Also die Vorstellung von Housing wurde in diesem Thread bis jetzt am besten präsentiert. Ich finde es gut wie es durchdacht ist vom TE. Allerdings denke ich , dass housing nur als letztes Mittel eingesetzt wird um Spieler zu halten. Aber bei 10 mio Spielern und weiterem Zuwachs denke ich, dass man so weiter fährt wie bisher.


----------



## Gnomeregan Gnom (10. Mai 2008)

Ist Klar , du hast dir mal nen paar ideen überlegt..... Das gibt´s alles schon in verschieden nen spielen. Housing in WoW ber hast dir umsonst in mühe gemacht da jeder scon solche vorschläge kennt.


----------



## Tranodo (10. Mai 2008)

Ich finde die Idee an sich sehr sehr geil. Und vorallem wie du es beschrieben hast, find ich auch sehr gut.


----------



## Adenedhel (10. Mai 2008)

Hi hi 


Zum thema Housing kann ich nur sagen das es schon ne geile sache wäre wenns das geben würde finde auch die idden ganz net.


LgAde


----------



## Fusie (10. Mai 2008)

Seit dem es WoW gibt, gibt es auch Gerüchte über das Housing das ja irgendwann kommen soll, und nach Jahren sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein, es wird auch weiterhin nur ein Gerücht ohne jede Substanz bleiben.

Genau genommen wurde schon gesagt, dass Housing nicht mehr kommen wird, irgendwo auch mal zu lesen, und das nicht von den EU Forenclowns aka "CMs ohne Rechte" sondern von den echten "Blauen" aus Übersee.

Ich würde mal darauf tippen, dass jene die mal für Housing verantwortlich waren zu anderen Spielen weiter sind, und der Rest (ich schreibe hier absichtlich nicht "Entwickler", denn solche würde ja dafür sorgen das irgendwas Neues ins Spiel kommt und nicht alten Scheiss tausendmal wieder aufkochen mit neuen Farben) ist mit anderen Dingen betreut, wie z.B. Geld zählen, oder sich irgendwelche sinnlosen Patches ausdenken oder sonstigen Krimskram für PvP.

Also, wirklich schön gemachter Thread, gute Ideen die man schon oft gelesen und selbst schon gehabt hat, aber hier in der Welt der Arenen und sonstigen epischen Itemstretmühlen absolut verschwendete Zeit, aber trotzdem mal... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L.H. (10. Mai 2008)

Ich hab mal gehört, dass blizz über gildenhäuser schon nachgedacht hat. Aber ob das bald realisiert wird steht noch in den Sternen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege!


----------



## DeusExMachina (10. Mai 2008)

find's auch toll... bei aoc und war soll das ja so ähnlich umgesetzt werden... 

ich würd noch einen schritt weiter gehen und quasi eine art wirtschaftssimulation für gilden in s game einbauen... d.h. das z.bsp. sich die member auf verschiedene fertigkeiten spezialisieren können, das das bauen und aufrüsten der stadt/häuser etc. nicht so viel kostet bzw. von den stats (rüstungswertung für metall, steine, holz von baumateralien) aufgewertet werden.
oder es auch für andere gilden interessant ist, "allianzen" einzugehen um sich gegenseitig zu unterstützen...

denke mal das hier die ideen unerschöpflich sind... aber sowas würde ich mir für wow wirklich wünschen!!!

denkmäler und trophäen neeeeeed^^

ps: terrordar rockt!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EnemyOfGod (10. Mai 2008)

Wenn das umgesetzt werden würde, wäre das echt sowas von geil besonders die Trophäen.


----------



## Frigobert (10. Mai 2008)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Auch die Idee mit den Trophäen... Hut ab...



Stimmt, nette Idee. Vielen Dank dafür an Turbine, dem Entwickler von HdRO, wo es das alles schon seit einem 3/4 Jahr gibt....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (10. Mai 2008)

Frigobert schrieb:


> Stimmt, nette Idee. Vielen Dank dafür an Turbine, dem Entwickler von HdRO, wo es das alles schon seit einem 3/4 Jahr gibt....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



HdRO ist aber keine Alternative...Hobbits...BÄÄÄÄH...

2thread: Mir gefällt Housing. Und deine Ideen und auch die Präsentation ist super. 

Auch wenn es manche Ideen ja in ähnlicher Form gibt. So zusammengestellt ergeben sie eine "neue" Form.
Und die ganzen "das hast du da und da geklaut typen": ALLES ist geklaut. Sogar eure Art und Weise wie ihr lebt ist nur eine Vermischung alter Arten die ihr euch zusammengeklaut habt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frigobert (10. Mai 2008)

Also, ich sehe nichts Vermischtes, sondern nur eine Umsetzung, wie es sie schon 1:1 bei HdRO gibt. Da hilft es auch nichts, das ganze mit WoW-Grafik ein wenig zu verfremden. Wirklich innovative Neuerungen habe ich nirgends entdecken können (wie z.B. eine individuelle Raumaufteilung, für die man die Steine benötigt, die beim Erzfarmen abfallen), und gerade das würde Housing in Azeroth vielleicht ein wenig interessant machen.


----------



## Andicool (10. Mai 2008)

Schlechte Idee. Da sehe ich ja kaum noch andere Spieler. Das war auch einer der Gründe warum ich Hellgate: London nur kurz gespielt habe. WoW lebt nunmal vom "Sehen und Gesehen werden". ^^


----------



## Iceboxxx (10. Mai 2008)

find deine Idee sehr gut
etz noch  ins blizzard forum posten!


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (10. Mai 2008)

Frigobert schrieb:


> Also, ich sehe nichts Vermischtes, sondern nur eine Umsetzung, wie es sie schon 1:1 bei HdRO gibt. Da hilft es auch nichts, das ganze mit WoW-Grafik ein wenig zu verfremden. Wirklich innovative Neuerungen habe ich nirgends entdecken können (wie z.B. eine individuelle Raumaufteilung, für die man die Steine benötigt, die beim Erzfarmen abfallen), und gerade das würde Housing in Azeroth vielleicht ein wenig interessant machen.



Wenn ich falsch liege das das Konzept der Gildenfestungsbelagerung NICHT bei HdRO so vorkommt, lasse ich mich gerne berichtigen. 

Dein Post sprang mir grad so ins Auge deswegen hab ich ihn zitiert. Nicht angesickt fühlen =)


----------



## Thursoni (10. Mai 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> 1. MAN SCHREIBT ES NICHT ORCH SONDERN ORC oder ORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 2. Es bringt NICHTS es hier hineinzuschreiben es bringt auch nichts es jemanden von blizz zu sagen da es ihnen egal ist was 1 spieler will und was er sich vorstellt... die paar spieler die sie verlieren verkraften sie schon...
> 
> also /CLOSE



 /close dein Mund.
Es interessiert hier sehr wohl und dein Dünnpfiff da is unnütz...


----------



## Dagonzo (10. Mai 2008)

Iceboxxx schrieb:


> find deine Idee sehr gut
> etz noch  ins blizzard forum posten!


Wie schon gesagt wurde. Die Idee ist nicht neu und im Blizz-Forum gibt es schon seit Jahren genug darüber zu lesen. Tatsache ist, das Blizzard zwar Überlegungen darüber angestellt hat, es aber wohl nie umsetzen wird. 
Nur die wenigsten wird das wirklich interessieren, von denen die hier dafür posten mal abgesehen. Denn das gäbe es schon, wenn das Interesse dafür wirklich groß genug wäre.
Ich würde Housing nie benutzen, selbst wenn es da wäre. WoW ist keine richtiges ernsthaftes Rollenspiel für mich und nur in sowas hätte Housing seine Daseinsberechtigung.


----------



## kescho (10. Mai 2008)

is ne geile iede hab auch schon so überlegt das jede man durch portale gehn kann  und dann eine eigene gilden stadt hat für gold dann eben ausbauen usw   dann hätte man wenigstens mal einen paltz zum chilln ohne durch ständiges nerven von verkäufern die einen gold für geld andrehen wolln ohne leist du mir oda ziehst du mich


----------



## oldman (10. Mai 2008)

keine ahnung was alle mit häusern wolllen (zeigen wer das grösste hat?) ist warscheinlich das gleiche wie dieses dauernde ausrüstungsvergleichen
aber mühe hast du dir gegeben auch wenn ich damit nix anfangen kann


----------



## Sniggers (10. Mai 2008)

find ich gut die idee!


----------



## Frigobert (10. Mai 2008)

Das schrieb:


> Wenn ich falsch liege das das Konzept der Gildenfestungsbelagerung NICHT bei HdRO so vorkommt, lasse ich mich gerne berichtigen.
> 
> Dein Post sprang mir grad so ins Auge deswegen hab ich ihn zitiert. Nicht angesickt fühlen =)



Nö, hast ja recht, das ist ausnahmsweise etwas, was nicht aus HdRO stammt - mein Fehler. Aber mal ehrlich, wer will das bei WoW haben? Ich glaube kaum, das ernsthafte Gilden sich mit so etwas beschäftigen würden. Wäre wohl nur für Leute interessant, die gefrustet sind, weil sie mal aus irgendwelchen Gründen aus einer Gilde gekickt wurden und den Noobs dort nun mal zeigen wollen, wo der Frosch die Locken hat. Wer Gildenkriege zocken will ist bei Guild Wars wohl besser aufgehoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorec (10. Mai 2008)

MoonC&D schrieb:


> Wenn Blizzard für veränderbare Frisuren ein Addon braucht, dann braucht es für Housing ein neues Spiel.




denk ich auch xD


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (10. Mai 2008)

Frigobert schrieb:


> Nö, hast ja recht, das ist ausnahmsweise etwas, was nicht aus HdRO stammt - mein Fehler. Aber mal ehrlich, wer will das bei WoW haben? Ich glaube kaum, das ernsthafte Gilden sich mit so etwas beschäftigen würden. Wäre wohl nur für Leute interessant, die gefrustet sind, weil sie mal aus irgendwelchen Gründen aus einer Gilde gekickt wurden und den Noobs dort nun mal zeigen wollen, wo der Frosch die Locken hat. Wer Gildenkriege zocken will ist bei Guild Wars wohl besser aufgehoben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du mit ernsthafte Gilden, Raidgilden meinst (Nihilum, Affenjungs und co. in "kleiner" halt) wird die das natürlich nen feuchten Kericht interessieren (denke ich mal).
Aber ich denke das gerade das noch der Aspekt an der ganzen housing Geschichte ist der die meisten interessiert (/ironie an Evtl. gibts ja mal S3 für die Punkte die man da kriegen könnte /ironie aus).

Schon klar das man einen grossen Teil der WoW Gemeinde damit nicht hinterm Ofen vorlocken kann. Aber wenn Blizz es einbauen würde würde es mich nicht stören und ich würde (wenn ich genug Gold über habe) auch mein Domizil haben. Sei es um liebgewonnene "alte" Rüstungsteile aufzuständern ( <3 Sturmschleierset ) ohne Platz auf der bank zu beanspruchen. Der oben irgendwo erwähnte Amboss mit Schmiede (mein eigener Amboss xD ) würde mir auch gefallen. Da würd ich die Gildenfeste als nettes Sahnehäubchen natürlich nicht abschlagen.

Aber für richtiges RP gibst Bleistifte, Zettel und Würfel...


----------



## Vérwanord (10. Mai 2008)

Schaut nett aus, wäre bestimmt auch ein cooles Feature.


----------



## bluewizard (10. Mai 2008)

blizz hat schon mal etwas über housing gesagt, glaube ich und darüber das sie es vielleicht mal einbauen werden. Aber erst wenn sie es aus ihrer sicht gut umsetzen können.


----------



## Galadith (10. Mai 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> /vote 4 Post of the Year



/vote 4 Post of the Year

Finde es auch cool das sich mal jemand die Mühe gemacht hat und viele Häuser/Siedlungen gescreenshottet hat!


----------



## Exaizo (10. Mai 2008)

Zum Thema geplant/ nicht geplant:
Blizzard hat Housing soweit ich weis schon seit der Beta geplant, aber nur keine Zeit gehabt, es zu realisieren...

Btw: Sehr schön Gemacht, schöne Screenshots etc ;-)


----------

